# QUICK LIMITS OF TROUT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 16, 2019*

*OUR CUSTOMERS SPOKE, AND WE LISTENED!​*Listening to customers is the best way to know what they want, and itâ€™s a key principle in the success of any business. Over the course of this past year, many of our customers voiced their desire for us to re-instate the annual offering of our winter fishing special. As a result of listening to what our customers had to say, it is our pleasure to once again present to you the upcoming 2019-20 WINTERTIME FISHING SPECIAL. December 2019 through January 2020 will be a time when you and your friends, family, or co-workers can enjoy all that Bay Flats Lodge has to offer, but at a reduced rate. For further details regarding this yearâ€™s special, go to our website at www.bayflatslodge.com and click on â€œFishing Ratesâ€ at the top of the home page. You can also check our availability for December and January by clicking on â€œCheck Availabilityâ€ on our home page.

*2019-20 WINTERTIME SPECIAL:  Dec. 2019 â€" Jan. 2020​*_Boat or Wade Fishing (Includes 3 Meals, 1 Night Lodging, and Fishing Guide)​_
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Wintertime Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

*â€œSPECIALâ€ Rates:*
âˆ'	Full-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $500/angler
âˆ'	Half-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $475/angler
âˆ'	Full-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $375/angler
âˆ'	Half-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
âˆ'	Full-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
âˆ'	Half-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $325/angler
âˆ'	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots is $35/day
âˆ'	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
âˆ'	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod & reel rental $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*Make the Most of Your Bay Flats Lodge Memories​**Go To SmugMug Here*​Thereâ€™s nothing weâ€™re more proud of than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™re putting the photos from your lodge visit out on our new SmugMug online-printing site so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!

*Habitat project aims to repair what Harvey broke | CCA Texas, BCT dig in to restore a wetlands project along Dickinson Bayou​*





​
When Hurricane Harvey rolled ashore in Texas in August 2017, it left a trail of destruction that is still being repaired today, and a habitat project underway along the banks of Dickinson Bayou will put back repaired marsh that washed away in the stormâ€™s extraordinary floods. CCA Texas supported the original Dickinson Bayou Restoration Project that enhanced and protected approximately 18 acres of tidal wetlands in 2016, but Hurricane Harvey took a heavy toll. Now CCA Texas, the Building Conservation Trust â€" the national habitat program of CCA â€" and Shell Oil Company are supporting efforts to replant two acres of marsh that will help protect an additional 18 acres of wetlands.

â€œThis is an area that is clearly vulnerable to erosion and so there is a need to make sure this project is solidly in place and can perform as originally intended,â€ said John Blaha, director of the CCA Texas habitat program. â€œWe saw some real improvements in this area after the original project and we werenâ€™t about to walk away from it just because of an unfortunate setback. When it comes to habitat work, you have to play the cards that Mother Nature deals you and just keep persevering.â€

The Dickinson Bayou Restoration Project protect is ultimately expected to improve water quality in the area and provide erosion protection for the surrounding marsh. Even in the short time before Harvey did his damage, the project was observed to have improved fish and wildlife habitat in the area and enhanced storm water filtration in Dickinson Bayou. CCA Texas and BCT have contributed $100,000 to both phases of the project. The current replanting work will utilize 10,000 smooth cord grass plants from the NRG Energy Eco-Center and was completed last week.

If you would like to show your support for conserving, promoting, and enhancing the present and future availability of coastal resources, Bay Flats Lodge will automatically match dollar-for-dollar your donation toward these tremendous CCA-BCT efforts.
*DONATE HERE*​
*Summertime Solutions​*Fishing our portion of the Texas coast during early morning low-light conditions for large rogue trout can be most rewarding for wading anglers in search of a true trophy. Much of the May and June big trout action will take place tight against the Matagorda Island shoreline in the early daylight hours, and will then transition toward deeper water later in the day as the bait migrates outward in search of cooler surroundings. Plastic tails in dark color patterns should occupy your wading box as you target trout during this period of the fishing season.

If youâ€™d prefer chasing summertime redfish, then you might want to investigate some of that which many of the major back lakes situated out on Matagorda Island have to offer â€" lakes such as Pringle, Contee, South Pass, and Long Lake. These lakes often have some floating grass, so turn your focus to the southern most shorelines, as those banks are normally protected from the predominant south winds of summer. Anglers should also be able to locate summer reds cruising along south shorelines along the bay front all the way from Big Pocket to the First Chain of Islands. A common lure of choice for these summer reds is often a weed-less gold spoon.






​
Another alternative you can often exercise during the summer is the reefs of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. Reefs like Josephineâ€™s Reef, Chicken Foot, Dagger, Big Bird, and Panther are all recognized as being highly productive areas while drifting during the mid-day hours. Theyâ€™re also popular areas for anglers wishing to soak a croaker during the hot months. When fishing the reefs, concentrate your efforts on the points of the reefs that are in 3-5ft. of water and wherever you might see nervous baitfish.

A final summertime alternative is the unusually large Matagorda Island surf on days with dead-calm wind conditions. Focus on feeding birds like Gulls, Terns, and even Pelicans - both diving and sitting Pelicans. These birds fish for a living, and theyâ€™re normally not sitting in any one place just for the sake of sitting. If youâ€™re plan is to fish out of your boat in the surf, position your anchor point so as to allow you to cast off the rear of the boat into the first or second sand gut off the beach. Until next time, stay safe out there!

*What Our Recent Guests Are Sayingâ€¦​*_Upon check-in, all the staff we encountered knew who we were! - *Robert R. 5/15/19*

We were treated very well! We enjoyed talking to staff, and our fishing guide was great! I always hate leaving food on my plate - dinner portions were too large for me, but I did my best to clean my plate! The rooms were very comfortable, and spacious! - *Kathy R. 5/15/19*

Great experience, as always! The food was great, and Capt. Todd Jones provided a great fishing day - you guys are awesome! - *William K. 5/15/19*

Capt. Steve Boldt was amazing! He put us on fish instantly, and for 8 hours we did nothing but catch fish! I will definitely be using him next time. I had an amazing time! Everything was above and beyond, and everything exceeded expectations! - *Matt S. 5/14/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 20 % Precip.
*Sun and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 82F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip.*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 84F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 50 % Precip.*
Becoming windy with scattered thunderstorms, especially in the afternoon. High 84F. Winds SSE at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday 40 % Precip.*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday 20 % Precip.*
Wind increasing. A few clouds from time to time. High 84F. Winds SSE at 20 to 30 mph.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip.*
Windy...variable clouds with thunderstorms, especially in the morning. High near 85F. Winds S at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis: *Moderate onshore flow will continue Thursday along with a slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. Seas will continue to build Thursday night into Friday as winds increase ahead of the next storm system. A generally moderate onshore flow is expected over the weekend, then strengthening to a moderate to strong level the first part of next week. Advisory conditions are possible by early next week. Additionally, isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible over the weekend.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 78.1 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 78.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle







​


----------

